

20 Stunning 3D Landscapes - mupet
http://blogfreakz.com/news/20-stunning-3d-landscapes/
If you didn’t already know, I am an avid gaming enthusiast and these 20 beautiful 3D landscapes take me back the days I was slaying boars in Hyboria and enjoying a quick pint of ale in the Ironforge Inn.
======
jacquesm
blogspam. the source:

[http://nenuno.co.uk/creative/design/20-stunning-3d-landscape...](http://nenuno.co.uk/creative/design/20-stunning-3d-landscapes/)

